# Part Time Work



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

Who do i contact about part time work in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Which part of Cyprus?


----------



## desi (Aug 9, 2008)

in the larnaca area


----------

